# HP Envy 5055 + Cups no longer works ("Can't assign requested address")



## dreamLogic (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi all. Not sure what I did that messed things up. 

My printer was setup up via a USB connection, hplip, and CUPS and I setup a client.conf file on my main PC so I can remotely print. I had to delete a bunch of lines from the ppd file to get it working, but it did work for several weeks. However, just today while printing stuff off I started running into issues it doesn't want to print more than a line or two. Here is the error_log file with the warnings excluded: 

```
E [07/Jan/2020:00:33:03 -0700] [cups-driverd] Bad driver information file \"/usr/local/share/cups/model/foomatic-db-ppds/Kyocera/ReadMe.htm\"!
E [07/Jan/2020:00:33:26 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:33:26 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 198 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:36:26 -0700] [cups-driverd] Bad driver information file \"/usr/local/share/cups/model/foomatic-db-ppds/Kyocera/ReadMe.htm\"!
E [07/Jan/2020:00:37:50 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:37:50 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 198 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:38:59 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:38:59 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 198 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:38:59 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:22 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:22 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 256 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:22 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:32 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:32 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 256 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:32 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:42 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:42 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 312 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:42 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:52 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:52 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 312 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:39:52 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:40:06 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:40:06 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 367 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:40:06 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:40:16 -0700] PPD file for ENVY_5000 cannot be loaded.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:40:16 -0700] Illegal option keyword string on line 367 of /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/ENVY_5000.ppd.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:40:16 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:40:28 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [07/Jan/2020:00:43:44 -0700] [cups-driverd] Bad driver information file \"/usr/local/share/cups/model/foomatic-db-ppds/Kyocera/ReadMe.htm\"!
E [07/Jan/2020:05:50:16 -0700] [Job 13] Job submission timed out.
E [07/Jan/2020:05:50:18 -0700] [Job 13] Aborting job because it has no files.
E [07/Jan/2020:06:06:05 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [08/Jan/2020:06:06:15 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [09/Jan/2020:06:06:03 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [09/Jan/2020:15:54:48 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [10/Jan/2020:06:06:08 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [11/Jan/2020:06:06:10 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [11/Jan/2020:19:40:07 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [12/Jan/2020:06:06:15 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [13/Jan/2020:06:06:12 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [14/Jan/2020:06:06:08 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [15/Jan/2020:06:06:10 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [16/Jan/2020:02:17:45 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [16/Jan/2020:06:06:08 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [17/Jan/2020:06:06:14 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [18/Jan/2020:06:06:08 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [19/Jan/2020:06:06:12 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [20/Jan/2020:06:06:11 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
E [21/Jan/2020:02:16:51 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address 192.168.2.3:631 - Can\'t assign requested address.
```

Some kind of permission issue?


----------



## Martin Paredes (Jan 21, 2020)

Maybe your PC has a different IP than 192.168.2.3?

Check /usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf for "Listen" directive


----------



## dreamLogic (Jan 21, 2020)

I thought it might be something like that. I have these two lines in there right now. The PC has a DHCP reserved address via my router because I host a website through Nginx there too. I noticed on the web gui it says the printer is not shared?


```
Port 631
Listen 192.168.2.3
```


----------



## Martin Paredes (Jan 22, 2020)

I think it is trying to open the socket twice

Share us the output of `ifconfig` and `sockstat | grep ':631 '`

To share the printer run `lpadmin -p ENVY_5000 -o printer-is-shared=true`


----------

